# New Car Audi S1?



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys been looking at trading in my A3 for the S1 and wondering if anybody here has any experience with the S1 and if so is there anything to consider?

This is the car I'm looking at, I know it looks like a banana :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome choice tbh


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Hasn't Soulboy on here for one of these?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Hasn't Soulboy on here for one of these?


Yes, i have made him aware.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

looks lovely that - great car


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Aren't they like £30K+? Quite a lot for a small car.


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Maniac said:


> Aren't they like £30K+? Quite a lot for a small car.


£23k for that one with only 8000 miles on it, but yeah can easily get to 30K+ when you start adding options


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't knock the colour, I think hot hatches should come funky colours and that's a cool colour on the S1.

I think the only thing that puts me off is the cost of the S1. Don't get me wrong The A1 (my mum has one) is a cracking car, well built and a good drive but I'm not sure I could personally bring myself to buy one for that price. 

That said I'm sure it goes like stink and is a laugh, fun for surprising some bigger more expensive metal as well. 

I wouldn't buy one but I wouldn't blame anyone else for doing so.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm here :lol:, go for it fella, I've had mine for nearly 18 months and very pleased with it, it does go like stink and the traction is superb with so much grip, the steering can be a little numb buts that's not taking anything away from its cracking performance, it also makes a nice motorway cruiser as the 2.0 litre engine is a cracker, it's very well screwed together also, I average 35 mpg but when I want to play with it and go heavy on the gas peddle then natrually you won't get that figure, more like mid 20's. Take one for a test drive and do some number crunching and if it's achieve able for you then buy it, one of Audi's best S models for some time.









Here is mine


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> Don't knock the colour, I think hot hatches should come funky colours and that's a cool colour on the S1.
> 
> I think the only thing that puts me off is the cost of the S1. Don't get me wrong The A1 (my mum has one) is a cracking car, well built and a good drive but I'm not sure I could personally bring myself to buy one for that price.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't dream of knocking the colour, really didn't like it at first but its really starting to grow on me just because it stands out.

Yeah, that's why I'm currently umming and arring about it because i could get this now or i could wait until i graduate next year and go all out on an RS3 which is what i ultimately want.

Aye that they do, a mate who works for Audi has one and its very deceptive about the power that it has.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Its a good looking car:thumb:


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm here :lol:, go for it fella, I've had mine for nearly 18 months and very pleased with it, it does go like stink and the traction is superb with so much grip, the steering can be a little numb buts that's not taking anything away from its cracking performance, it also makes a nice motorway cruiser as the 2.0 litre engine is a cracker, it's very well screwed together also, I average 35 mpg but when I want to play with it and go heavy on the gas peddle then natrually you won't get that figure, more like mid 20's. Take one for a test drive and do some number crunching and if it's achieve able for you then buy it, one of Audi's best S models for some time.
> 
> View attachment 45944
> 
> ...


Thats nice love the metallic blue that Audi do

I'm hopefully going to run through this week and go see if i can take it out for a test drive and see what i think, I have a general idea of the power because its a very similar engine to my 2.0 litre a3 just less weight which means more fun :lol:
then knuckle down to having a look at the numbers and seeing what i come out with.

I'm currently stuck between getting this or waiting till i graduate next year and just going for the RS3 but we'll see.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kabb said:


> Thats nice love the metallic blue that Audi do
> 
> I'm hopefully going to run through this week and go see if i can take it out for a test drive and see what i think, I have a general idea of the power because its a very similar engine to my 2.0 litre a3 just less weight which means more fun :lol:
> then knuckle down to having a look at the numbers and seeing what i come out with.
> ...


I'm sure either car you'll end up car you'll love, I test drove the new RS3 a few months ago and it's very nice and very quick, I just got the feeling at the time that the RS3 wanted to be the star and not me if that makes sence.


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm sure either car you'll end up car you'll love, I test drove the new RS3 a few months ago and it's very nice and very quick, I just got the feeling at the time that the RS3 wanted to be the star and not me if that makes sence.


Yeah sure i will, yeah it does but i think i could forgive that just for the sheer lunacy that comes with it lol :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kabb said:


> Wouldn't dream of knocking the colour, really didn't like it at first but its really starting to grow on me just because it stands out.
> 
> Yeah, that's why I'm currently umming and arring about it because i could get this now or i could wait until i graduate next year and go all out on an RS3 which is what i ultimately want.
> 
> Aye that they do, a mate who works for Audi has one and its very deceptive about the power that it has.


Colour is definitely a winner for me. :thumb:

There's no hurry for an RS3 so if you want the S1 then go for it. Price of a car that makes you grin like an idiot is far greater than how much it costs to buy. :lol:


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> Colour is definitely a winner for me. :thumb:
> 
> There's no hurry for an RS3 so if you want the S1 then go for it. Price of a car that makes you grin like an idiot is far greater than how much it costs to buy. :lol:


Yeah it's growing on me rapidly, definitely wouldn't lose it in a car park :lol:

I know but unfortunately I'm very impatient haha
Thats very true, see how it goes this week when I nip in this week then I've got some thinking to do


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I took the A1 180bhp for a spin and that was a nice car so can imagine the S1 is even better but in the end, it was the price that put me off. I couldnt bring myself to put down 26k before options when I could get a brand new STi for 28k. So in the end I actually bought a 1 yr old STi for 17k and a new Suzuki Swift sport for the Mrs for 13k so I got 2 cars for only a few grand more than the S1 on its own.

Its a shame the rate that hot hatches are going up in price. Focus ST used to be 17.5k, now looking at 23k, same story with most makes, Astra VXR used to be 19k but its now 27k.


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Bod42 said:


> I took the A1 180bhp for a spin and that was a nice car so can imagine the S1 is even better but in the end, it was the price that put me off. I couldnt bring myself to put down 26k before options when I could get a brand new STi for 28k. So in the end I actually bought a 1 yr old STi for 17k and a new Suzuki Swift sport for the Mrs for 13k so I got 2 cars for only a few grand more than the S1 on its own.
> 
> Its a shame the rate that hot hatches are going up in price. Focus ST used to be 17.5k, now looking at 23k, same story with most makes, Astra VXR used to be 19k but its now 27k.


Thats the problem that I'm going back and forth on at the moment as much as I love the car, can I justify buying it? I'm hoping test driving it and seeing it in person will help me make a decision, as well as getting some figures on prices.

Yeah unfortunately the days of cheap hot hatches are very much coming to an end. I mean for 3k more i could get an S3 with 1000 more miles on, leaving me with some serious thinking to do.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kabb said:


> Thats the problem that I'm going back and forth on at the moment as much as I love the car, can I justify buying it? I'm hoping test driving it and seeing it in person will help me make a decision, as well as getting some figures on prices.
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the days of cheap hot hatches are very much coming to an end. I mean for 3k more i could get an S3 with 1000 more miles on, leaving me with some serious thinking to do.


Sounds like you do the same as me, for 3k more I can have this, oh but wait for 2k more than the 3k i can have this, then 3k on top of the 5k, goes on and on until I find myself looking at Audi R8s or Nissan R35s and have to pull my head in :lol:

For me it wasnt so much the money as it fitted in budget, it was just purely is it worth it and I just think they are a bit over priced for such a small car. Also you can get a GTi 2015 for low miles for under 20k now so for me that throws the S1 completely out of the equation.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a friend who has one that's a few years old, she says the tech pack has swallowed the boot space. That's the main downside. Also she hates the selector wheel system for the Satnav.

I sat in hers once, no idea what she's on about but passing on her comments! It does seem expensive for what you get but I found that with most VAG stuff I looked at before I went BMW again.

Nice graduation present to yourself, I love the yellow!! My brother has a yellow Lotus, always looks good...I once had a yellow Volvo estate


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kabb said:


> Thats very true, see how it goes this week when I nip in this week then I've got some thinking to do


It's always tough with cars as you have to weigh up how happy the car will make you with the rational thinking.

The only thing may put me off is if you only plan do have it a short time, how much it might lose in that time.

How long until you graduate?


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

its imilar money to the likes of golf R, bmw 135i and lean cupra too. So it all depends how much you want an audi badge for the money. 

On a neutral note i do think the S1 is a cool car and they are rapid, but its alot of cash


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Bod42 said:


> Sounds like you do the same as me, for 3k more I can have this, oh but wait for 2k more than the 3k i can have this, then 3k on top of the 5k, goes on and on until I find myself looking at Audi R8s or Nissan R35s and have to pull my head in :lol:
> 
> For me it wasnt so much the money as it fitted in budget, it was just purely is it worth it and I just think they are a bit over priced for such a small car. Also you can get a GTi 2015 for low miles for under 20k now so for me that throws the S1 completely out of the equation.


It's a slippery slope isn't it :lol: found myself looking at the RS6 the other day lol

Yeah i know what you mean, thats why i need to go see it in person and drive it. I am leaning towards waiting till next may or at least till next January when they have a sale event on and pricing up an S3 or the RS3.


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> It's always tough with cars as you have to weigh up how happy the car will make you with the rational thinking.
> 
> The only thing may put me off is if you only plan do have it a short time, how much it might lose in that time.
> 
> How long until you graduate?


I would be sticking with it for 4 years or so and saving up for an RS3 or M3 in the process.

I graduate in just over a year, which is making it a much more difficult decision.



scuba-phil said:


> its imilar money to the likes of golf R, bmw 135i and lean cupra too. So it all depends how much you want an audi badge for the money.
> 
> On a neutral note i do think the S1 is a cool car and they are rapid, but its alot of cash


I don't personally like the BMW 135i or the Leon's but i do quite like the Golf R


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have to say its one of the only small fast hatches i would consider, i tried a normal A1 when looking for a car for my wife and i have to say they feel far bigger and better put together than the competition, the only part i don't like about the car is the look of the rear roof/ window.

Do you remember the limited edition Quattro they released ?, you can get a similar spec, speed car now in the S1 for nearly half the original cost of the Quattro.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

The mrs has a1 3 door 1.6 s line...its a lovely car..great looks and build quality,the only downside is the boot...its tiny!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

pt1 said:


> The mrs has a1 3 door 1.6 s line...its a lovely car..great looks and build quality,the only downside is the boot...its tiny!!


You can drop the boot floor in these and it gives loads more space. Pull it up and towards you and it will drop down into the lower part over the battery.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bustanut said:


> You can drop the boot floor in these and it gives loads more space. Pull it up and towards you and it will drop down into the lower part over the battery.


Cheers ill have a look


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Might get laughed at here but go test drive an Abarth 595 Competizione in 180 bhp guise. I tried an S1 and it was noticeably faster than the Abarth and had a much more premium interior but that is where the positives end. 

For me it doesn't look as good, it doesn't sound as good and most importantly, is no where near the same level of fun you can get from the little Abarth. I didn't feel special in the Audi, the Abarth is a different story. Add to that there are plenty of nearly new available for 17k-20k. They are fantastic little cars and all things considered, a little bit of a bargain in comparison. 180 bhp, 0-62 6.5s and the standard kit is pretty good.


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Well i went through today to test drive only to find out they sold it yesterday :wall:

Test drove a 1.4tfsi 150bhp petrol A1 instead and have to say I'm quite fond of it however they only offered me £3k for my A3 which is pretty shocking considering I can sell it privately for around £6k, so back to the drawing board for now


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Kabb said:


> Well i went through today to test drive only to find out they sold it yesterday :wall:
> 
> Test drove a 1.4tfsi 150bhp petrol A1 instead and have to say I'm quite fond of it however they only offered me £3k for my A3 which is pretty shocking considering I can sell it privately for around £6k, so back to the drawing board for now


Trade in is always going to be lower than private though. Expect we buy any car prices from dealers


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Also, whilst you may have been offered a low p/x value, they may be taking off a good chunk of the new car. 

I wouldn't focus on the p/x value, it's the cost to change that's important.


----------



## Kabb (Jun 10, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Trade in is always going to be lower than private though. Expect we buy any car prices from dealers


Yeah i know i wasn't expecting the full value of it but when i'm £1000 better off selling it through we buy any car :lol:



rf860 said:


> Also, whilst you may have been offered a low p/x value, they may be taking off a good chunk of the new car.
> 
> I wouldn't focus on the p/x value, it's the cost to change that's important.


They are only taking the p/x value off the new car and I've looked over the figures they gave me and quite frankly id be £100 better off a month by buying a brand new A1, so they are going to have to do some serious negotiating if they want my business


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Problem you have is they don't care.

I got offered 9k for my 650 by the dealer at trade in...

Have you tried carwow?


----------

